# Daten aus alter POET Datenbank



## RaketenPeter (25. April 2008)

Hallo leute 

habe hier mal ein anliegen an dem ich mir schon geraume Zeit die Zähne ausbeiße.
Ich habe hier ein Programm das mit einer Uralten POET Datenbank arbeitet. Das Programm bietet keinerlei möglichkeiten des Daten Im und Exportes.
Nun wird das Alt System ausgetauscht aber die Daten sollen aus der Altdatenbank gezogen werden. 

Ich habe noch nix gefunden das mir sagt wie ich diese objektorientierte Datenbank auslesen könnte per select oder der gleichem. Ich habe mitlerweile herrausgefunden wo meine benötigten Dateien gespeichert werden diese Dateien sind  objects.dat und eine objects.idx.

Frage !  
wie komme ich an die Daten ? Kennt wer ein "Aufsatz" mit dem ich die DB Auslesen könnte oder ein möglichkeit die objects.* zu öffnen und "von Hand zu Fuß" auszulesen!


Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## RaketenPeter (5. Mai 2008)

push und hoff


----------



## Bernd1984 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo RaketenPeter,

hast du schon mal versucht über ODBC auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen?


----------



## RaketenPeter (5. Mai 2008)

Habe keinen passenden odbc Treiber für die POET DB gefunden !


----------

